# Cash doesn't like Christmas



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I almost posted this on Leeann's morning X-mas fun thread but thought why wreck a perfectly delightful thread...

Our morning x-mas fun with the boys was they went out side and played- Cash must of ate too much of that disgusting delicacy he makes himself- because he came in a threw-up all over our couch and rug. and then 3 more times. We are watching him now-- he refused water and ice. but doesn't seem too out of it. I really hope we don't have to take him to the ER today. I hear it is the busiest day of the year. 

It is very fitting actually, usually it is my husband who ends up with a stomach bug over christmas- last year we spent the day in the hospital getting him hydrated. 

Oh well Ho Ho Ho.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh poor little guy! Yeah, it is hard to control how much of that they eat. Maybe do the chicken and rice this morning and see if that helps settle his stomach.

<hugs> get better this morning little cash!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, Missy. Bah humbug. Give Cash a hug from me. Hope you have a great day, anyway.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh poor Cash, give him some extra belly rubs for me and hopefully he will be feeling a little better later.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Missy, how awful. I hope the vomiting stops and that you can get to enjoy something of the day after all. Sending quieting vibes your way.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh dear, Missy, that is awful. And classic. Biscuit puked yesterday AM so I've been watching him and worried about having to make a run to the ER on Xmas day, too. I'm having a houseful for roast beef midday! Sending good thoughts to calm Cash's tummy. Hopefully he's gotten whatever it was out of his system!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh poor baby! :kiss:

I guess we all have our bad days.  I'm not feeling good today either, rotten, actually...but not a good day for a grown up to be draggin arse', ehh? lol....

I hope he feels better soon and gets lots rest, I bet he'll make up and play w/ all the new stuff later or in the mornin.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sending good wishes Cash is better this afternoon.Hopefully he emptied out whatever wasn't agreeing with his tummy,and he'll be a new guy--ready to celebrate with you!:hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kara,
I hope you get better too---geez...what a bummer! You don't secretly live at our house do you? I thought that was only our house that people were always sick over the Christmas Holiday!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julie,

LOL! I have another really good friend that has a "holiday curse", someone is ALWAYS sick...I guess I've got sympathy pain.

I talked to my mom on the phone and was telling her what was going on, and my ulcers were bleeding, etc. and she was like "GO to the ER", blah blah...but why bother? All they'd do is give me a shot of strong painkillers, and I already have most all them in my cabinet! *sigh*. Now, my husband is gonna get mad at me for not eating the big dinner he's been workin' on all day, oh well.

how is Lacy? :kiss:

Kara


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy, 
Sorry to hear about Cash's upset stomach. Casper uke: last night also....think the whole Christmas and all the family over was just too much excitement for him.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Missy, I hope he's feeling better. Poor guy. Give him some extra Christmas belly rubs.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Ladies, Cash is all better so it seems. he had some chicken and rice for dinner and no problems. I really think he got into his own poo this morning hopefully-- this time -- it will leave a bad taste in his mouth...ound: pun intended!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your Christmas morning, Missy!

Yikes. Not something wonderful to wake up to!

Scout also had a special treat (Lincoln's poo) this morning as I was distracted...but, as always, he NEVER throws it up. Now, in some ways, isn't that even MORE disturbing? 

Sending you holiday hugs! :hug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

uhhhggggg- I really wish I could solve this one Jane!!!! it really grosses me out. Luckily Cash is not a kisser. I don't know what I would do if Jasper developed that habit :frusty:. He seems to prefer to roll in unknown substabces.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Interesting how many of our babies uke: yesterday. Tori can be added to the list of Christmas pukers. Hers resulted from her not wanting to eat and just playing with everyone (mostly Rascal) for the better part of the day. She ate hardly anything for breakfast, refused to even look at what I offered for lunch and just before dinnertime she uke: bile, twice. She did eat a good dinner after that, though. :hungry: and is her old self this AM. :biggrin1:

I hope all the others who had a rough Christmas are feeling better this AM.

Kara & Julie~ My DH seems to have come down the nasty head cold I had last week. Unfortunately, he had to go to work today. The company rules state that if you don't work the day before and the day after a holiday, you don't get the holiday pay.  Poor guy, he's feeling miserable. I hope everyone at your homes begin to feel better soon!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh dear. I'm so sorry to hear about the "Christmas pukers" as Leslie calls them. Ricky also threw up yesterday after eating his bkfst. A lot ! I started giving him the antibiotic again, after being off for a week, because the vet recommends he continue them for another two weeks, so not sure if that was the cause. Luckily, it was a morning thing and he was fine the rest of the day. We'll see what happens after today's bkfst! 

Hugs to the sick pups. It's no fun at all.  Hoperfully, it's only a one or two day thing and disappears quickly.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awww, yucky. I think Christmas is just so much commotion for them- eating too much, eating the wrong stuff, or even Tori having too much fun and forgetting to eat! Hope everyone gets rest to be back to themselves and enjoy their new presents!

Amanda


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, at least Sophie and Gabe pulled out of their three day Barf-O-Rama! What a mess..!! NO MORE BULLY STICKS for them!

Sounds like Tis-the-uke:-Season for everyone...


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Missy- Sorry to hear about the Christmas uke: These things always seem to happen around the holidays. Glad Cash is better now!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I hope all the pups are feeling better now!!!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Haveeuke:Christmas morning too --soon after breakfast How weird that so many were sick that morning...He was fine all day after that though and ate dinner just fine.

Hope everyone had a Happy Holiday!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so sorry all these babies were sick for Xmas. My guys did so well,. and I forgot to bring their special food with us to our friends, so all 6 Havs shared the same food, and they put prime rib roast into their dishes - my dogs have NEVER EVER had anything like that before!! They gobbled it up, but kept it down, thankfully!! Hope all these pups are better this week.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Missy, hope Cash is all better today. I did read about your Christmas on the other thread and it does sounds like you had a good day anyway!

I hope all the other uke: ers are all better today 

Count me among the sickies. I'm still not feeling 100% after my surgery and I now I've caught whatever DH was sick with last week...ugh. But Tessa is fine


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Jan,
How are you doing post -op? 
Is the pain going away gradually?
Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

luv2havs said:


> Jan,
> How are you doing post -op?
> Is the pain going away gradually?
> Hope you are feeling better.


Much better; saw the doc yesterday and he said it would probably take another week. But the excruciating pain is gone and I'm able to eat a bit now so that is good. Thanks for asking!!

Missy, how is Cash today?? And all our other sickies?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori is back to being perfect after a good day of rest yesterday. My DH is taking Zicam and is doing much better. We picked up my 13 yr old grandson from the airport last night so, we'll be "doing" his Christmas today! 

Glad to hear many of the others who had a rough Christmas day are doing better, too!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I guess it is true that our pups take on our holiday stress-- Cash is back to normal thanks for asking.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well,

I had a blast yesterday cleaning up Gucci's diarrhea! ACK! Even though she mostly did it on the pad (it was POURING torrential rain all day), she'd leave little droplets on her RUN to the pad, and I found some under the dining room table today, that apparently, I somehow missed yesterday.

Oh..and her butt was wet ALL day from the butt baths. lol.....

Today, she seems much better! She's eating and drinking and playing normally. I'm pretty sure I know what gave her the runs (a piece of sugar cookie that fell and she flew across the room to inhale it before I could even blink!) *sigh*

I'm glad the other furballs are feeling better too. I think maybe it is stress related sometimes, or the "christmas dangers"!

Kara

She's ringing the bell......I hope I didnt' curse myself!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Ugh, this morning Scout's entire "load" refused to drop off....he was walking around with a tennis ball sized poo stuck to his rear.....it was stuck like glue.

Must be from the chocolate cookie crumb crust pieces they were licking up from the Marie Callendar's chocolate silk pie for Christmas....ewwwwwww....

Ick. Glad to hear Cash and Gucci are doing better today!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm glad all of your pups are feeling well now! Kubrick had diarrhea and loose stools for three days and he uke: once. It was not pretty. Today was his first day of completely normal stools so we're back to normal! :whoo:

I STILL don't know what it is that made him sick... it could just be stress or maybe pine needles? I'm not sure, but at least he's back to normal now.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i may regret saying this but coco has never had to have a butt bath, lucky me. what do you all think is the cause?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what do you feed coco Judith? that would be my guess. let us all know--- I know when my boys were on purina pro plan, they were tiny hard tootsie rolls.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Good grief...I'm glad I haven't had to deal with any puking or potty issues this week - so far.

Pepper was only slightly naughty at my parents' house and managed to steal one chip off a tray and eat part of it before he was caught. Otherwise he was surprisingly well behaved considering the room was full of food, and a lot of it on the coffee table.

I hope all your fur kids are feeling much better now! 

Wanda


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow guys. Sorry you all had uke: and poops for Christmas. I think the stress of the season gets to everyone even the fur babies. 

Hope everyone is doing better now.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy to know that all the furbabies are doing better now. Lizzie puked a lot of bile on the 24 morning just before our house guests were to arrive. She was so down and just slept in her donut bed without responding much. That got us so worred. Thankfully, she was back to her usual sweet self within an hour.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I've always wondered if the bile kind of gives a burning sensation in their throat or not. Maybe if they can drink a little bit of water it will make it feel better? But then, you wouldn't want the water to trigger more uke:


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

missy, coco eats fromms chicken and veggies, an egg 2X a week and yogurt in the evening. her stools are firm but not hard, and have never ben loose. guess i am just lucky!


----------

